

Broadcasting your attack DAB security presented at Black Hat USA 2015 - mzs
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rz6UF1IKBwoJ:https://www.nccgroup.trust/au/about-us/resources/black-hat-usa-2015-presentation-broadcasting-your-attack--dab-security/

======
mzs
Andy Davis nccgroup slides:

[https://www.nccgroup.trust/globalassets/resources/uk/present...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/globalassets/resources/uk/presentations/2015/august/ncc-
group-15-davis-broadcasting-your-attack-security-testing-dab-radio-in-
cars.pdf)

~~~
mzs
Broadcasting your attack – DAB security This presentation was presented at
Black Hat USA 2015

Digital Audio Broadcasting (DAB) radio receivers can be found in many new cars
and are often integrated into what has become known as the “infotainment
system” – typically a large screen in the dashboard that the vehicle occupants
interact with to control anything from what music is playing, to making phone
calls, to viewing vehicle diagnostic information.

In many cases the infotainment system is connected to the same network as
computers that control physical aspects of the vehicle e.g. steering and
braking. This is because automated functionality is becoming more common in
modern vehicles – the ability to automatically park a vehicle at the press of
a button requires a computer to be able to electronically control the
steering. These are known as “cyber-physical” systems as there is computer
(cyber) control of what was traditionally, a manual, physical process such as
steering the vehicle. Therefore, an attacker who finds a way to gain control
of an infotainment system can in many cases use that platform to attack more
sensitive, safety-critical vehicle functions.

DAB radio is significantly more feature-rich than its predecessor (FM).
Although FM could broadcast simple textual messages such as the radio station
name via the Radio Data System (RDS), DAB broadcasts can include much more
text, with international langue support, images, web pages and even video.

All of this complexity increases the “attack surface” (number of avenues of
attack) of a receiver.

Download the slides from Andy Davis’ talk at Black Hat USA here.

Published date: 06 August 2015

